# Well , at least it's not $10,000 !!



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 12, 2020)

Title is referring to another  recent post      seen here on the Cabe .    The description on this is at least more realistic - as well as the price .   Not sure why so many people now are asking astronomical prices for bikes and parts these days but -  my heads startin' to spin - and I'm quite baffled by what I'm seeing.   Not sure what to think about all this "New"  activity in the vintage Bike Marketplace.    All thoughts and comments are welcome.     http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174424680574


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 12, 2020)

Blame it on A......N Pickers.. Seems like after those guy started their show the prices went up...


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Title is referring to another  recent post      seen here on the Cabe .    The description on this is at least more realistic - as well as the price .   Not sure why so many people now are asking astronomical prices for bikes and parts these days but -  my heads startin' to spin - and I'm quite baffled by what I'm seeing.   Not sure what to think about all this "New"  activity in the vintage Bike Marketplace.    All thoughts and comments are welcome.     http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174424680574



Must be smoking something.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Must be smoking something.
> 
> View attachment 1265100




All these fires are burning acres of hidden marijuana fields polluting the skies across this country.     ....


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 12, 2020)

All I know is that the buyers, if there are any, ain't gonna' be me!!


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 12, 2020)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Blame it on A......N Pickers.. Seems like after those guy started their show the prices went up...



I blame it on the economy and with the ease of selling anything online these days, people have resorted to buying and selling anything and everything out of their realm of expertise just to make a little extra cash. I have noticed in the past few years at auctions half the people have their phones out checking prices. I have had several people at an auction or yard sale send me photos for an ballpark estimate.


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

Overhauler said:


> I blame it on the economy and with the ease of selling anything online these days, people have resorted to buying and selling anything and everything out of their realm of expertise just to make a little extra cash. I have noticed in the past few years at auctions half the people have their phones out checking prices. I have had several people at an auction or yard sale send me photos for an ballpark estimate.



Its the Fed and their low interest rates.


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 12, 2020)

I feel a lot of sellers are misinformed about the true value of antique and classic bicycles in general. The bottom line is any collectible object is worth what the seller will take for it , and what the buyer is willing to give. This aside, I feel the vintage bike hobby has become a business to some, viewing a bicycle as an investment instead of a nostalgic piece of history to enjoy. This thinking is perpetuated by a lot of bad information given to the general public through television shows, magazine articles, etc. I just watched a show the other week that featured a well known bike collector and an expert appraiser, called upon to value some vintage bicycles. The show was full of incorrect information, grossly over inflated values and truncated subject matter, covering only one style of bike. The general public sees this and, Wham! , these bits of misinformation become gospel. I've already seen the fallout, a bike listed on ebay , overpriced and referencing this very show which I've mentioned. Unfortunately, it's difficult to reason with someone who feels this information is correct. We've all seen overpriced items languish in the market place for months, even years. The only thing you can do is counter offer with what you're willing to spend on an item and when you sell something, let it go for a fair price.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 12, 2020)

Become educated on what you are buying before you buy it.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2020)

No bids with an hour left.
Not mine, pics for the archive.
*Vintage Mead Ranger Men’s Bicycle All Original*

Condition: Used

Time left:1h 8m 5s    |  Today 5:49AM
Starting bid: US $410.00
Enter US $410.00 or more

[ 0 bids ]
Best Offer:
Limited time remaining

8 watchers
Ships from United States
Shipping: Free Local Pickup 
Item location: Elgin, Illinois, United States
Ships to: Local pick-up only


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 13, 2020)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Blame it on A......N Pickers.. Seems like after those guy started their show the prices went up...





                        I have been watching Am..........n Pickers since it's 1st Show .  Growing up , My mother was an Antiques Dealer .     So I was always around OLD stuff.  The show seemed to be kind of a familiar parallel to what we did ( Mom , Sis , Myself )   Going to Swap Meets , Garage Sales , Flee Markets , Church Bazaars and Thrift Stores .   Seeing what they bought ( Bicycle wise )  was kinda cool..............albeit , I thought for the most part they WERE paying too much for SOME of the bikes................and about right ( in my opinion ) for others . I just figured they were getting backed by the show ( Money Wise ) and they could spend a little more freely than say, You or I ( the general Public ) .  This was also one of the first discussions I had with my Mother in regards to the show.  She agreed , She thought they overpaid for what they got ( Not just bikes ) and many other items as well.  For a good long time I didn't really see a "Ripple " effect from the Show , but maybe.............it is happening...........???     I've always messed with bikes as a Hobby...............I guess I'm trying to hold onto " The Good Ol' Days " when that might not be Possible  . Thanks Gary , for your Comment.......................And Thank You to everybody who chimed in  .     The Cabe is a Great Community , and I'm Glad I have this Outlet .


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> And Thank You to everybody who chimed in  . The Cabe is a Great Community , and I'm Glad I have this Outlet .



I love the CABE!
Seller re-listed 7 day auction http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174434255427


----------

